# Idées activites de Noël



## Sophia (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes

Je suis une assistante maternelle qui débute. Je commence mon premier contrat d'ici quelques jours avec un petit garçon de 10 mois. Auriez vous des idées d'activités à faire pour Noël  avec un si petit ?merci beaucoup pour vos retours


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

10 mois c est petit , perso je ne fait pas d activité manuel avec un petit de 10 mois , a cet âge là il est pas capable de le faire de lui même et pour moi  ça a un intérêt que si c est l enfant qui le fait sois même


----------



## Petuche (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, je me souviens une année j'avais 3 petits donc impossible de faire des activités, et ça me chiffonait un peu... Alors je les ai pris en photo séparément, je leurs avais mis un bonnet de père Noël et là photo à été prise devant le sapin j'ai imprimé la photo en grand. J'ai donné la photo aux PE et ça leurs avait fait super plaisir. ..


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Octobre 2022)

Ou dans une boule en plastique transparente mettre une photo de l'enfant avec écrit au dos au crayon pailleté "mon premier Noël", ajouter quelques plumes et voilà une boule pour le sapin de maman et papa. Économique et rapide. Dix mois c'est petit pour participer à une activité manuelle.


----------



## Sophia (30 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos idées c est vrai que ca va etre compliqué qu il participe a l activite mais l idee de la photo super j avais envie de marquer le coup pour son premier Noël


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Octobre 2022)

Si petits ils ne peuvent pas participer ! alors à part des photos dans une boule de Noel ou collée sur un calendrier 2023 etc ...


----------



## Sophia (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Généralmétal1988

Je ne parlais pas forcément d'une activité imposée! je sais bien qu'à 10 mois il ne participera pas volontairement mais ce n est pas parce qu il est petit qu on ne peut pas "marquer le coup" de son premier Noël chez son assistante maternelle. Merci beaucoup pour l'idée de la photo qui est a mon sens un bon compromis je trouve.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Octobre 2022)

C'est quand même quelque chose qui n'a en fait d'intérêt que pour vous, et pas pour l'enfant. 

C'est donc à 'mon sens complètement inutile,  ou alors c'est pour faire plaisir à qui en réalité ? 

Car ce petit truc c'est pour vous ou pour offrir aux parents ?

Vous le verrez et tout le monde connaît mon point de vue là desus, toutes ces activités dirigées st imposées n'ont pas d'intérêt pour l'enfant qui ne comprend pas du tout, je parle des loulous de moins de 2 ans voire plus, la finalité de l'activité.

Ces travaux manuels sont plus de l'ordre de la maternelle.

Déjà se poser la question que puis je faire .faire à un enfant pour noël fête des mères pères etc signifie bien que l'on doute de l'utilité pour l'enfant. 

Il y  a plein de sujet là dessus sur le net niveau psychologie et bénéfice pour l'enfant ou pour l'am (devoir se jusitifer ?)


----------



## elinounou42 (30 Octobre 2022)

_Pour les petits je les prends en photo et je mets la photo dans une boule en plastique avec des paillettes et je mets une attache pour qu'elle soit mise sur le sapin_


----------



## MeliMelo (31 Octobre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec certaines collègues, peu d'intérêt des activités manuelles productives pour les enfants en bas âges, et plus ils sont petits, moins ça a de l'intérêt. Mais moi j'aime bien prendre des photos, pour faire plaisir aux parents, et faire des souvenirs pour l'enfant plus tard (et moi ^^). Pour les périodes un peu spéciales, effectivement on peut marquer le coup avec une plus belle photo imprimée et plastifiée du ptit loulou devant un décor par exemple (sapin, peluches de Noël etc.). 

Certaines ass mat font des activités avec des empreintes de mains et de pieds, moi je n'en fais pas car pas sûr que l'enfant qui ne comprend pas ce qu'il se passe soit consentant pour mettre son pied dans la peinture pour faire une marque sur un papier dessin, nettoyage etc etc. pour faire plaisir, notion qu'il n'a pas encore acquise... bref vous aurez compris mon positionnement ^^


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Octobre 2022)

Pas d'activité manuelle pour une fois nous sommes toutes d'accord avec Métal .
Si Métal n'y voit pas d'inconvénient une jolie photo marquée joyeux Noël


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Octobre 2022)

Si tu fais un cahier pour les petits accueillis tu peux marquer le coup dedans en écrivant une jolie carte de Noël a ton petit et a sa famille pour leur souhaiter de joyeuses fêtes .
Pour mes accueillis je fais un cahier de 0 a 12 mois j'écrivais le détail de nos journées. De 1an a 3ans je prenais un grand cahier tp et  j'écrivais de temps en temps une sortie une activité une anecdote avec plein d'illustrations 
Avec la page d'écriture pour moi et la page dessin pour l'enfant dessin peinture gommettes.
Plus le petit grandit plus le cahier est beau .c'est un souvenir que les petits gardent longtemps. Avec des photos aussi. Ce cahier est un support a discussion nous le regardions en commentant chaque page .c'est un support intéressant pour le langage. 
Parfois je trouvais le cahier tellement beau que j'avais du mal à le donner au petit une fois fini🤣c'est un vrai travail en plus quand on a un groupe de 3.


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Octobre 2022)

Oups j'ai oublié si un petit était encore chez nounou a 3ans on n'écrivait que ce qu'il voulait .
C'était souvent des messages d'amour que le petit de 3 ans voulait que j'écrive pour lui j'aime maman j'aime papa j'aime mamie....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Octobre 2022)

Mais bien sûr que c'est sympa une petite photo. 
Mais, on est bien d'accord que c'est un cadeau de l'am. 

@MeliMelo @nounoucat1 , merci de partager mon point de vue. 

Sachant que comme vous toutes pratiquement  à mes débuts j'ai aussi voulu faire faire des petits trucs à noël, on déchante assez vite, puisque l'enfant ne sait absolument pas ce qu'il fait, et on attend de lui un résultat qui est toujours bien loin de l'objectif final.
Je n'ai jamais en revanche fait des cadeaux fêtes des mères pères. 

Il faut les laisser grandir tranquillement,  quelle pression sociétale.


----------



## Sophia (31 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour tous vos conseils c est vrai que en étant débutante j imagine que j ai beaucoup de choses à apprendre ca viendra avec l experience aussi je pense. L idee du cahier je retiens aussi c est sympa je trouve


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Octobre 2022)

Le principal est de parler avec son coeur ! la nounou de mon fils lui offrait toujours un petit quelque chose et j'ai donc fait de même qd je suis devenue nounou à mon tour ... j'ai parfois fait un cadeau aux PE mais très très rarement et surtout pour ceux qui en valaient la peine et que j'avais appréciés ! voilà chacune fait bien comme elle le ressent ...


----------



## LadyA. (31 Octobre 2022)

Bcp trop petit, je ne fais rien avant 18 mois environ. Si c'est pour faire à sa place, aucun intérêt


----------



## Capri95 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐
Ici vers 1/2 ans je commence doucement. pour les tous petits je fais régulièrement les empreintes des mains que je transforme en jolies petites coupelles pour pouvoir y mettre des clefs, des bijoux.. elles sont décorées de peinture, paillettes.. et effectivement j'assume que cela me face plaisir aussi, j'aime beaucoup le bricolage. 🤩
Les PE ont un instantané si je puis dire des mains de leur enfant.. les petites mimines grandissent très vite !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Octobre 2022)

Voyez votre témoignage est édifiant @Capri95  les phrases :
Je commence doucement, je fais régulièrement, je transforme...

A méditer...


----------



## Capri95 (31 Octobre 2022)

Je ne vois pas en quoi mon témoignage est édifiant, tu sort les phrases de leur contexte et tu l'es met à ta sauce. Je respecte ton point de vue, respecte aussi le mien et ceux des autres   Heureusement que chacun/chacune est différente sinon le monde serait plus triste encore qu'il ne l'ai déjà.
Je te retourne le compliment à méditer..


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Octobre 2022)

Ce sont tes mots. Je n'invente rien pourquoi ? Ces mots sont significatifs, cela signifie juste que l'activité est initiée et dirigée par toi pour un objectif bien défini,  à mon sens inadapté pour beaucoup d'enfants que l'on contraint à faire ceci ou cela, empreintes par ex..
Pour le cas cité,  à quel moment ce bb est acteur volontaire et conscient de l'activité ?


----------



## kikine (31 Octobre 2022)

ce que métal veut dire (et je la rejoint totalement) c'est que c'est toi qui fait tout, l'enfant lui, ne fais rien a part sentir la peinture sur ses mains (ce que pas mal d'enfant n'apprécient pas en fait...) donc cette activité bien qu'elle te fasse plaisir (et aux parents) n'apportent strictement rien à l'enfant... or la base de notre travail (et des activités que l'on propose) sont faites POUR l'intérêt de l'enfant or là, il n'y en a aucun... et je te le dis clairement ici ma puer serait vraiment contre ce genre de bricolage


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Octobre 2022)

Avec tous les dangers propres à la manipulation de certains produits, inadaptés aux jeunes enfants.


----------



## Capri95 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Alors déjà pour mettre les choses aux points @ kikine et @ métal.
La pâte que j'utilise est celle pour les bébés de plus ou j'ai écrit que je trempé les mains du petit dans la peinture ou dans les paillettes ? Tu crois que je ne suis pas au courant pour la peinture ??   encore une mauvaise lecture..
Ce sont mes mots mais encore fois tu les interprètes comme bon te semble.
L'empreinte est peinte et décoré par mes soins.

Donc c'est une hérésie que les parents aient une trace, un souvenir de la petite mains ✋ de leur enfant ?  Ils ont parfois si peu de temps avec leurs petits, nous disons bien que parfois nous passons plus de temps avec eux que leurs parents.
Je ne pense pas que cela traumatise l'enfant.
@ kikine je te confirme que ma puéricultrice est bien différente de la tienne apparemment.
Bref nous ne sommes pas d'accord un point c'est tout. 😩😉
Bonne soirée 
Bon Halloween 🎃


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Octobre 2022)

Super ! L'enfant est heureux d'offrir son petit cadeau, c'est ce qui compte n'est ce pas.

Et pour les produits utilisés je parlais en général,  pas pour toi en particulier.

Quand au manque de temps parental, hum, c'est de l'humour ça y est j'ai compris !

Et oui' donc au final, c'est ton cadeau, pour le parent, et non pas, une activité faite par l'enfant ou alors décidément je ne comprends rien.

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Capri95 (31 Octobre 2022)

Le sarcasme ne te va absolument pas 😘


----------



## kikine (1 Novembre 2022)

non ce n'est pas une hérésie, je l'ai fait avec mes filles, mais.... je suis leur mère... et non dans ce cas on ne peut pas parler d'une activité que tu fais avec et pour l'enfant, mais bien d'un cadeau pour les parents ce qui n'est pas pareil

après tu fais bien comme tu veux, je ne te juge pas  on essais juste de te faire comprendre que pour l'enfant il n'y a pas d'intérêt...
perso je pense que se sont des bricolages a faire par les parents et non par l'am, mais ça reste MON point de vue


----------



## Capri95 (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐
Donc c'est le mot "activité" qui dérange ? Alors oui je sais très bien que pour le tout petit il n'y pas forcement d'intérêt, je disais juste qu'une empreinte au début de l'accueil et un souvenir d'où mon propos.
Effectivement @kikine nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur ce sujet.
J'ai vécu de belle expérience, pas plus tard qu'il y a 1 mois une choupette qui à 5/2 ans m'a rendu visite avec ses parents ( ancien employeur).
Dans la conversation elle m'a dit " qu'elle était contente d'avoir ce petit cadeau que j'ai fait au début de notre contrat et il est sur sa table de nuit..
Et ce n'est pas pour autant que ce PE c'est senti mis de côté ou je ne sais quoi !
Alors oui je persiste et signe dans ma démarche.  C'est MON point de vue.

 @Métal Comment veux tu que je sois plus claire ? toutes les réponses que tu cherche sont dans mes précédents textes. Je te prie de bien vouloir relire. Tu n'ai pas d'accord avec ma démarche je peux le comprendre.. mais tu devrais mettre un peu d'eau dans ton vin, ça ne mange pas de pain.


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Novembre 2022)

Ouh là c'est quand même le principe du forum de partager et d'échanger sur les pratiques pro. J'ai bien cru que l'on allait éviter la mise en garde de Métal sur les allergies ah et bien non


----------



## MeliMelo (1 Novembre 2022)

Juste pour info, en formation préalable à l'accueil, ils n'aiment pas non plus ce type d'activités. Ils nous ont cité un autre type d'exemple, de plus grands en crèche qui faisaient les cadeaux des plus petits pour la fête des mères, où est l'intérêt effectivement.

Après chacune fait comme elle souhaite, malgré ce qui nous a été enseigné en formation, plus de la moitié disaient ensuite en off qu'elles feraient faire des trucs aux petits à Noël, fêtes des pères, fêtes des mères etc. Donc bon. Mais effectivement pour moi cela relève plus du plaisir de l'AM et du parent que de l'enfant.


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Novembre 2022)

Je suis fan des créations avec les petits de 18 mois 2ans et plus . Les petits de ces âges se passionnent pour le dessin la peinture les gommettes quand l'adulte est passionné aussi et sincère dans la démarche . Dans mon métier de nounou tous les moments créatifs partagés avec les accueillis restent des moments de bonheur quotidien . Par contre jamais un petit n'a été contraint de faire quelque chose . 
Pour une fête des mamans les 2 plus grandes avaient fait sur une feuille canson peinture a doigts puis la feuille pliée a l'intérieur 2 belles photos.il faut dire que jamais mes petites n'avait assez d'une feuille. J'avais suggéré à ma puce de faire une peinture pour la maman du petit bb aussitôt dit aussitôt fait on aurait dit qu'elle avait peint un oiseau c'était très beau. Pour l'encourager je lui avais dit il n'a pas de chance bb il ne sait pas peindre toi tu es grande . La peinture était signée de son prénom .a l'intérieur le bb 2 photos dans le relax vert sur l'une il pointait du doigt une tâche de carotte drôle de coïncidence . Je le faisais parler dans une bulle "c'est une tâche propre j'aime la carotte" sur la deuxième la bulle disait " je ne sais pas peindre mais je suis beau sur les photos" le tout caché dans une enveloppe. La maman avait été très heureuse et surprise elle avait bien remercié l'artiste et complimenté.


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Faire pour les autres peut aussi faire partie de la socialisation . Pour les activités je n'aime pas les choses compliquées où il est évident que seule l'assmat peut l'avoir réalisé. 
Au relais une activité très appréciée  des petits la peinture . J'ai déjà vu des nounous tenir la main et le pinceau du petit pour le faire peindre quand ce n'est pas finir par peindre a sa place .et si on le fait remarquer la nounou répond sinon il n'y arrive pas il ne sait pas faire. Oui et bien il ne fait pas.


----------



## patchoune (2 Novembre 2022)

écoutez votre coeur et si vous avez envie de faire plaisir aux parents faites un petit quelque chose et n'écoutez pas tous ces commentaires.
vous pouvez faire de la pâte à sel (et oui c'est pas l'enfant qui va mélanger et alors !!!) vous mettez son petit pied ou sa petite main pour l'empreinte du bb, vous faites cuire (on peut la couper en forme de coeur) et vous décorez et offrez aux parents, ils seront super contents.
j'ai fait cela pour mes petites filles, la grande a 7 ans et l'empreinte est tjs ds sa chambre.
ET OUI CE N'EST PAS DU TRAVAIL MANUEL DU BEBE ET ALORS SI CA VOUS FAIT PLAISIR : pas besoin d'avoir toujours des pleines pages de critiques pour une petite demande gentille


----------



## incognito (5 Novembre 2022)

cette année, j'ai trouvé des petites boîtes pour mettre des biscuits, les loulous feront leurs biscuits de noel, les plus grands pourront faire les mélanges, la plus jeune fera à sa sauce avec la pâte et zou au four (les biscuits pas les loulous)
et une petite carte avec des gommettes (free style, je ne fais rien moi, à part écrire et plier)

d'autres fois, c'est un grand cadre, peinture sous toutes ses formes et libre expression, les parents aiment beaucoup

je ne fais pratiquement rien en activités dirigées de ce style donc noel, fête des parents je cherche quelque chose que les loulous font eux-mêmes


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Novembre 2022)

C est jolis 

Nous cette année on va faire un bonhomme de neige avec du riz et des chaussettes


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Novembre 2022)

Coucou c'est la trouble fête !  Je rappelle la question initiale : que faire comme activités de noël avec un loulou de 10 mois ?.
Pas 2 ans, hein, 10 mois.

Je sais que les enfants sont censés êtres plus éveillés mais....

Ici rassurez vous tout au long de l'année je propose aux enfants des temps créatifs, sans but , et oui en ces périodes festives il est fort'possible qui,il y ait un sapin à décorer avec des gommettes par exemple.

Le dernier ėssai crayonnage a durer 20 secondes avant la mise des croayons dans la bouche et ensuite le jeu était de rouler les crayons..
Sachant que pour ce petit temps créatif on prend des mesures de sécurité,  de nettoyage etc.
La petite n'y a trouvé aucun intérêt,  je vais donc attendre encore un peu pour d'autres découvertes.

Alors quand je vois ce qui est soit disant réalisés par les enfants,  laissez moi en rire,  personne n'est dupe.


Oui il y a des allergies. Peinture,  colle, il ne faut pas l'oublier.

Je ressent toujours beaucoup d'investissement de chacunes/chacuns, tant mieux pour elles/eux.
Je constate qu'elles ont surtout besoin de reconnaissance,  mais sont souvent déçues,  dernièrement en réunion une collègue nous a raconté son expérience...un super calendrier de l'avent, (vu le boulot impossible qu'un enfant de un an et 18 mois comme elle avait en accueil ait réalisé le truc). Eh bien, le cadeau est resté pourrir littéralement dans la bagnole des parents.
Un autre collègue idem, les trucs de pâques collés dans le sac à langer...

Et elles se plaignaient de ne pas avoir reçu de merci !

En même temps puisque c'etait l'enfant qui avait fait les trucs....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Novembre 2022)

Le bonhomme de neige qui sera fait pour Noël sera fait par un enfant de 4 et demi et 1 de 2 ans et demi , je sais que tous les 2 pourront le faire eux même aucun intérêt si c est moi qui le fait 

La petite nenette de 14 mois ne le fera pas


----------



## incognito (5 Novembre 2022)

11 mois pour la plus petite, elle pataugera dans la pâte à biscuits, on verra ce que cela donnera mais il y aura quelque chose
et je ne finis pas, refais pas, fais pas les activités à la place de l'enfant

et cela se voit


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Novembre 2022)

Hi hi tu vas quand même faire cuire les biscuits ? Non crus ???


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Novembre 2022)

Ben non GénéralMétal1988, c'est le four qui va les cuire ! 
Ok, je sors ... 
🙃


----------



## incognito (6 Novembre 2022)

ben oui je vais les cuire mais c'est le four qui cuit, pas moi 😇


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Titine6213 (9 Novembre 2022)

Et bien, tu pourrais faire l'empreinte de la main du petit bout dans de la pâte à sel que tu cuis au four à 100° , tu la peinds, tu mets de la colle dans son empreinte et tu tiens la main de l'enfant, et il met des paillettes (il existe des petits pots de paillettes comme du sel) et le tour est joué.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir..

Activité contre la volonté de l'enfant.  Une VEO. Et surtout faite par l'Am et non par l'enfant. 

Je ne vois toujours pas l'intérêt de l'enfant.  

Vraiment pas.


----------

